# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Dbutant en Python et GUI

## Jazzbass

Bonjour,

je dbute en Python et je m'y perd  un peu avec Tkinter, Wxpython, Pygtk.
Je voudrais donc savoir lequel de ces modules pour interface graphique est le plus simple  utiliser et qui affiche une belle interface.

J'ai essay Tkinter mais les fenetres ne sont pas trs belles.

----------


## airod

bonjour,

il est certains que tkinter n'est pas le plus attrayant.
mais il est trs complet et simple a mettre en oeuvre.

complt avec tix et Pmw, je n'utilise que ca pour mes prog.

je donne la personnalit a mes interface en dessinant mes boutons, ce qui pemet de casser le cot peu chaleureux de tkinter.

avec une bonne doc, on dcouvre tout le potentiel de ces bibliothques.

A++

----------


## Jazzbass

On parle beaucoup de la "portabilit" des applications python mais si il faut installer avant pleins de truccs ca devient tout de mme un peu contraignant pour l'utilisateur.

Lui dire de tlcharger avant telle ou telle module supplmentaire devient vite fatiguant.

----------


## Guigui_

en natif, tu n'auras que Tkinter. Si tu dbutes en Python et que tu veux faire des interfaces graphiques, je te conseille d'utiliser Tkinter. Quand tu auras plus d'expriences en Python, tu pourras passer  une autre (j'utilise personnellement wxPython).

Aprs, c'est sr qu'il faut installer des bibliothque tierce. Mais quand tu distribues tes programmes, c'est  toi de prvoir de faire un installateur qui installent tout ce qui faut (donc les bibliothques tierces aussi). Ce n'est pas si compliqu que cela.

----------


## Jazzbass

> en natif, tu n'auras que Tkinter. Si tu dbutes en Python et que tu veux faire des interfaces graphiques, je te conseille d'utiliser Tkinter. Quand tu auras plus d'expriences en Python, tu pourras passer  une autre (j'utilise personnellement wxPython).
> 
> Aprs, c'est sr qu'il faut installer des bibliothque tierce. Mais quand tu distribues tes programmes, c'est  toi de prvoir de faire un installateur qui installent tout ce qui faut (donc les bibliothques tierces aussi). Ce n'est pas si compliqu que cela.


Merci pour l'information.

----------


## OmicroN

Voici un exemple d'une application sous wxPython fonctionnnant aussi bien sous Windows, que Linux ou Mac OS-X. Ce logiciel est packag pour une installation trs simple : il n'y a rien de plus  installer que l'application elle-mme (pas de librairies tierces et mme pas l'interprteur Python !).
Exemple d'interface

----------


## metalamania

Bonsoir,

Je suis extrmement content de trouver un post comme celui-ci. J'utilise wxPython pour mes interfaces graphiques. Ce que je voulais savoir, c'est il tait possible de crer sa propre forme de fentre ; par dfaut elle est rectangulaire mais peut on en crer une ronde ou oval ? M'est-il possible aussi de crer mes propres boutons (rduire, agrandir, fermer) ? En gros, comment faire pour raliser une interface du mme genre que sur l'exemple d'interface d'Omicron ? wxPython me le permet-il ? Sinon, que faut-il que j'utilise ? Merci d'avance ?

----------


## airod

Bonjour
regardes du cot du module PyOSD. je ne l'ai jamais utilis mais je crois que ca permet de faire ce que tu veux.

tiens nous au courant

----------


## metalamania

bonsoir,

Merci Airod. Je vous tiens au courant, y a pas de soucis  ::king::   !!!!!
Bonne soire !

----------


## metalamania

Bonjour,

En fait je galre vraiment pour trouver PyOSD sachant que je tourne sur Windows XP en ce moment  ::oops::  . Existe-il une version pour Windows et o la trouver ? Merci beaucoup  ::D:

----------

